# Helder Barroso 2011



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi my name is Helder Barroso, I am 30 Years Old, I was born in Portugal but have been living in the UK since i was 15 years of age. Since i was 3 i have been playing Football until the age of 19 which is when i had a bad knee injury, The doctor advised me i could no longer play football so i decided to join a gym to keep fit, the keeping fit after a few years turned into wanting to be the best i could possibly be in the world of bodybuilding, in 2005 i entered my first bodybuilding show in the UK and i competed in the under 70kg class, that day i took 4th place and from then on i was hooked to the sport, I started reading books, watching DVDs, buying all the magazines and doing as much research as possibly, I soon came to realise that most of this amazing bodybuilders were taking enhanced drugs, i have always been scared of taking drugs even social ones so that was never an option for me which also made me realise i would never make it real big in this industry, however i fell in love with the sport and still carried on training and improving, i then decided to enter a natural show in 2006 and to my suprise i came 7th out of 9 which was a shock as i didnt expect the standard to be that high!! Anyway that only made me more determined to come back better and stronger so i have achieved quite a bit since, i have had 2 3rd places at the british finals and i have won a few of the qualifiers, i have also been doing some fitness modeling having been front cover of healthy for men and health and strenght magazines in the UK. In 2010 i almost quit bodybuilding, i just couldnt see a future and all the hard work i have put in the past just seemed a waste of time, the rewards just were not enough, i seem to be losing friends because they couldnt understand why i couldnt go out eating and drinking, my family didnt really like to see me looking ill at competition time, it was taking a lot out of me that every part of my life was suffering, relationships with friends and family, a lot of work issues, so i decided to have some time where i enjoyed myself and took time for my friends and family, having done that for a few months i soon started missing how my life was and that was what really made me happy so towards the end of the year i picked up where i left off and now i am ready to go in 2011.

I will be posting my progress and training Videos, any comments, help or advice will be very much appreciated.

Please see below my 2009 highlights

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_khb8JKDYww&h=72ecfhttp://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...JKDYww&h=72ecf
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_khb8JKDYww&h=72ecf

Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

This is my current off season Diet

Meal 1: 6 egg whites, 1/2 banana, 80g oatmeal, 50g blueberries, one Activia yoghurt, 1 scoop of whey protein

Meal 2: 175g white fish, 25g brown rice, 10g good oil, 1 piece of kiwi

Meal 3:150g Turkey, 50g rice, 20g almonds

Train

Post workout meal: 3 scoops of Real Mass

Meal 5: 125g beef, 150g sweet potato, bunch of grapes, this is 45 after post workout shake

Meal 6: 6 egg whites, 2 yolks, 20g almons, green tea or pepermint tea.

That will be my diet up until July 2011 before i start my competition prep.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

check out todays session, trained Delts and Biceps and feeling strong since i have changed my diet, the extra calories are really kicking in!!!

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DU5sQqn_fIYE&h=f93e4

Thanks

Helder


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck helder..


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

helder07 said:


> check out todays session, trained Delts and Biceps and feeling strong since i have changed my diet, the extra calories are really kicking in!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DU5sQqn_fIYE&h=f93e4
> 
> ...


Thanks Pal


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck mate will keep an eye on this.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys sorry i havent posted in a while not been able to record my videos, was in Cyprus over the weekend, trained Back there on Saturday which was great as the gym was on the beach!!!  Monday i was back in Englad and i trained Chest and Biceps, Yesterday was leg day trained Hams and Calves in the morning and Quads in the evening, i am totally shatered today but its all worth it as my legs need to improve!!! My weight is 12 stones which is the heaviest i have been for the last 3 years, i am very happy with my progress and cant wait to add some more qualility muscle.

Today i trained Delts and Triceps, check it out!!!






Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys so this week i started on Monday with Legs, Quads in the morning and Hams & Calves in the afternoon, I was helping a family member move house all weekend so felt a bit tired Monday even after all the cheat meals over the weekend!!!! 

Check out both my sessions below:











Thank you for your support

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yesterday I train Chest and Biceps, check it out, also did some bag work and skipping at the end for cardio!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/helder07?feature=mhum

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Guys check out Yesterdays session, I trained Delts and Triceps. I took today off and will be training quads tomorrow.






Thanks for your support

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Guys

I have started a new job so not been able to apload my training Videos last 3 weeks as i was away on a training course, I trained at Evolution gym up in Rochdale, the home of John Hodgson and Paul Booth for 2 weeks and had amazing workouts, had a couple of sessions with Paul Booth and he really put me through my paces!!!

My diet is going well and i am slowly adding good mass mass on, this week I have been training with a lad called Ali and he is pushing me a bit more as he is quite a bit stronger than me.

Check out Mondays session wich was shoulders

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D86KLyMEPtQg&h=1f565

Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out Wednesdays Chest and Biceps session, trained with one of my boys ALI!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/helder07?feature=mhum

Thanks

Helder


----------



## careca (Oct 11, 2008)

hi my friend is to say good luck and hello from portugal

hehehehehe

see you later bro


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

just seen this good luck with it all


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

helder07 said:


> Check out Wednesdays Chest and Biceps session, trained with one of my boys ALI!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/helder07?feature=mhum
> 
> ...


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

careca said:


> hi my friend is to say good luck and hello from portugal
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> see you later bro


Thanks


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check Out Fridays Back and Triceps Session






Thanks


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

check out Mondays Session, Hams and Calves!






Thanks

Helder


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great to see you back in the game man good luck


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

helder07 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have started a new job so not been able to apload my training Videos last 3 weeks as i was away on a training course, I trained at Evolution gym up in Rochdale, the home of John Hodgson and Paul Booth for 2 weeks and had amazing workouts, had a couple of sessions with Paul Booth and he really put me through my paces!!!
> 
> ...


Im from Rochdale, was a member at Evolution before i came travelling. Small world as they say ha

Looks like your doing well. will be keeping an eye on this as im giving being all natural a go for a change


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys

Just uploaded my Tuesdays workout, chest and Biceps and i am in the process of uploading my quad session on Wednesday. Just wanted to say good luck to all the guys competing this weekend at the Grand Prix, the likes of James Llewlyn, Shaun Tavernier, Paul George, John Hodgson, etc.... I will be there Sunday so if you see me come and say hello.

Check out Tuesdays Session: 




Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out this weeks quad session:






Thanks


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out back and Tricep session on 17/03/2011

Trained with my Friend and Ali and my boy June on the Video, thanks a lot to both of them.

http://upload.youtube.com/my_videos_upload

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi guys, i have started a daily question about our sport of Bodybuilding and things we all do to be the best we can be, i though we all should share best practice and learn with each other!

I would really appreciate it if you could comeback with your answers so we can all be the best we can be. I am also doing this on my facebook so more people can access the questions and answers, please log in into my facebook if you want to show the world our amazing sport which is Bodybuilding.

http://www.facebook.com/login/setashome.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=611456478

The 1st question is this: What do you think of cardio off season??

Thanks in advance for your response's 

Helder


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Helder! Great to see you back in the sport! I dont know if you rememeber me I competed with Cee in 2009 and I think you judged me in the Heart of England contest 

Heard a rumour that you'd quit but am glad to see you are back - good luck with your prep I'll be following your progress


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Helder! Great to see you back in the sport! I dont know if you rememeber me I competed with Cee in 2009 and I think you judged me in the Heart of England contest
> 
> Heard a rumour that you'd quit but am glad to see you are back - good luck with your prep I'll be following your progress


Hi, yes there was some rumors going around but it was just rumors im here to stay ;-)

hope you well.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Todays question is about Diet, everyone is always ask me what i eat and what is that i do to get in shape, well i beileve there is no magic pill and its all about beeing consistent, over the years my diet changes all the time and i guess it will change many more times, as you get older your body needs different stuff. So the question for today is what is your daily diet like?

I will start with mine:

Breakfast: 6 egg whites omelette, 80g oats, 50g blueberry's, 25g pumpkin seeds, 1 scoop of whey.

Meal 2: 150g white fish, 50g white rice, 10g good oil, vegetables and 1 kiwi.

Meal 3: 150g turkey, 50g white r...ice, vegetables, 25g almonds.

Train

Post workout: 3 scoops of gaspari real mass.

45 minutes after: 130g minced beff, 50g rice, vegetables, 100g grapes.

Before bed: 4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs, 25g almonds and peppermint tea.

Lets see how you guys do it???

Thanks

Helder


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very well thanks just had another baby so am trying to lose the babyfat before starting my off season to build some much needed muscle then I'll be back on stage again hopefully next year but I'm in no rush as I want to do well this time round..

Do you find the peppermint tea helps you at all or do you just like the taste?


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm very well thanks just had another baby so am trying to lose the babyfat before starting my off season to build some much needed muscle then I'll be back on stage again hopefully next year but I'm in no rush as I want to do well this time round..
> 
> Do you find the peppermint tea helps you at all or do you just like the taste?


Thats Great news, congratutalions  Best of luck for the future, im sure you will comeback better than ever.

Peppermint tea really helps with digestion so thats why i have it just before i go bed.

Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out my Back sesion on Saturday just gone, dont really train weekends but was feeling good Saturday so got an extra session in!!






Thanks for all your continued support 

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Guys

Trained arms today, really good session, i am focused at the moment and really enjoying my training, everyday i see the light and that is that British tittle, BRING it ON

check out my session

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DmPYBHzeQjgg&h=d7c83

Thanks

Helder


----------

